# Bolens G152 PTO



## air1force1 (Feb 4, 2013)

I have a front PTO unit, and it was used for the belly mower. How do you remove the short shaft, and u-joint from the back side of the PTO. I dont want to have someone engage it and have that shaft turning, it would destroy itself. Or hurt someone.
Thanks
John


----------

